# iptables returns: getsockopt failed strangely [solved]

## zbindere

I want to issue the following:

```
iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT -j MARK --set-mark 100
```

and I get:

```
getsockopt failed strangely: No such file or directory
```

Could that be that I have not the needed kernel support?

```
grep -i mangle /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m
```

and:

```
CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNMARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CONNMARK is not set
```

Does someone know what the problem is?Last edited by zbindere on Tue Oct 11, 2005 9:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## adaptr

You are trying to use the MARK target - which is not built.

Enable that, rebuild kernel, and go.

----------

## zbindere

hat was the problem. thanks

----------

## klausjulius

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> You are trying to use the MARK target - which is not built.
> 
> Enable that, rebuild kernel, and go.

 

hi, i have the same problem. tried to fix it with your solution, but it dont work.

here is my kernel net config.

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Networking
> 
> #
> ...

 

hoping for help

klaus

----------

